# took this tonight.



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Is it that obvious?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

cant really tell mate if Im honest, need better lighting


----------



## chump1976 (Jul 1, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> Is it that obvious?


lookin good m8.bigger and more rounder not as lean as ur last pics.looks like uve still got puffy nips tho m8?


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> Is it that obvious?


Youre lookin good Luke mate - And no, its not obvious atall (i assume your talking about gyno?!?!) - your chest is lookin good now too!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks guys, yeh nips are a little puffy! Does that subside though? I assume the lumps wont completely go but will the puffiness when my bodyfat drops?


----------



## chump1976 (Jul 1, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> Thanks guys, yeh nips are a little puffy! Does that subside though? I assume the lumps wont completely go but will the puffiness when my bodyfat drops?


yeah m8 keep running the nolva and the lumps go down a bit over time and they will become less sore too.as 4 the puffyness the nipple now theres a lump under it will show a bit when they are warm ul no wot i mean but when a chill gets to um ul not notice it.jst learn as i did m8 allways run your nolva cuz ur prone as i am.:becky: my training buddy hammers the gear and dosnt run nolva and has no sides at all lucky git


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Cool cool! as long as come comp day u can't tell I'll be a happy bunny


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats the point actually mate - come comp day, if its not sorted out it will show up. You must have seen the photos and the write ups where the competitor gets mugged because of his gyno.

I'd be pulling out all the stops to get it sorted now. Im no expert at this, and some of the competitors can advise better,but i would have thought that the more cut you become, the more noticeable it becomes


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I cant really see it Luke, just a little puffy on the left one if at all,I am sure you will be ok.

SD


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

my lumps are just under my nip though and not around them. The only recognisable gyno I've seen at comps is when the lump creates a white circle around the nip because it's not just under the nip. I may be wrong though??


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

looking good luke. I have the same prob re the gyno but my lumps seem to be all over my right pec which is worrying!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Over the actual pec? I'd go to a doctors and get that looked at mate.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i cant really see it when ever ive had sore or puffy nips which is most of the time when on cycle a good anti e normally sorts it the pain and the lump goes 

Ben


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

they're under the skin mate but up say about 1.5inches along the outer pec


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

That's wierd man. Are they painful? u sure you're not being paranoid?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Littleluke said:


> Is it that obvious?


IS that a pic of your missus, shouldn't this thread be in the male animal?


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Littleluke said:


> That's wierd man. Are they painful? u sure you're not being paranoid?


Nah mate, not painful to touch but do give kind of a dull ache from time to time, defo not bein paranoid  there are maybe three in the right pec, othe two are nearer the nipple area


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LoL!!! Megatron!


----------



## fu-fa (Jan 4, 2007)

megatron said:


> IS that a pic of your missus, shouldn't this thread be in the male animal?


lmao!!! harsh!!!

bro I think your looking good and as for your nipps they look ok. have never had to deal with it personally but the blokes advice seems good. keep us posted


----------



## n33d4r3st (Jun 27, 2006)

looking good m8

but in future try to keep the face totally out of shot

its putting me right off my dinner lmao


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> That's wierd man. Are they painful? u sure you're not being paranoid?


ROTFLMFAO 

:tongue10:  :tongue10:


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Rather than taking a picture of an attempted most muscular love why done you take a normal photo, or even a close up of your nipple.

We cant see funk all in that photo mate, apart from your girly long hair at the back.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Paul Govier said:


> Rather than taking a picture of an attempted most muscular love why done you take a normal photo, or even a close up of your nipple.
> 
> We cant see funk all in that photo mate, apart from your girly long hair at the back.


LOL:tongue10:


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Paul Govier said:


> Rather than taking a picture of an attempted most muscular love why done you take a normal photo, or even a close up of your nipple.
> 
> We cant see funk all in that photo mate, apart from your girly long hair at the back.


There is nothing wrong with long hair man :boohoo:

If you do an abs and thighs pose and take a close up of your nipples (sounds erotic!) then u shud be able to see any excess tissue u might have there.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh right, it looks flat when I do that pose. Just nips look a bit puffy :S! Woke up this morning though and the lumps are even smaller and I'm not running anything a the moment.


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> Oh right, it looks flat when I do that pose. Just nips look a bit puffy :S! Woke up this morning though and the lumps are even smaller and I'm not running anything a the moment.


Well thats good, ive had a little bit of gyno since iw as about 13 and its always been there - well i think its gyno anyway, sometimes it flares up and sometimes is goes back down... Very hard for me to see my nipples though when im relaxed, cus they point directly down as u can see from my avvie pic  lmao

Not a big deal imo

Nameless

PS - you still plannin to compete this year luke?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

yeh bro I'm currently 13stone 3lbs so still gaining.


----------

